# Tools deals (steals?)



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

OK, I know we're all tool hounds here. We're just like Tim Taylor.. we can never have enough tools!







 



So, what the best deals you've gotten on a tool (money-wise)?

Here's some of mine:

Hilti TE905AVR power driver / demo hammer: $600











Progressive 2003 Cable Fault Locator : $128











Greenlee Quick-Draw 90 Slugbuster KO set: $100











Greenlee 1731 C-frame punch : $138











Anyone else care to share their deals/steals? The only thing better than buying tools is buying tools at a super price!


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Damn, I would've picked that fault locator up any day for that price. Always need one about once or twice a year, just won't spend the money.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

HP USM 338 $75.00 government sale.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

I got a new 18v dewalt battery on ebay for 59 bucks:thumbsup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

drsparky said:


> HP USM 338 $75.00 government sale.


You lucky dog you. That looks like a fun scope to fiddle around with.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

3 piece Snap-On tool chest filled with over 400 pounds of Snap-On, Hazet, and Stahlwille tools. Purchased from a retiring Mercedes mechanic for $600. I kept a lot and parted the rest out on ebay for over $10,000.

Got a Fluke meter at a swap meet for $20.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I got eight (8) ratcheting PVC cutters at Home Depot on clearance for one (1) cent each.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Forgot to mention: only a real Tool would brag about his tools.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Forgot to mention: only a real Tool would brag about his tools.


I just _knew_ someone was going to bring that up! :laughing:


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I purchased a couple of cordless drills from Hilti at Home Dope-O and I got to know the hilti salesman there. One day I asked if the had any refurbished drills and he said that they do not sell old tools. He then says to me that he has a cordless drill that someone returned and asked if I wanted it, I said how much. He then says no do you want it for free, well you know my answer. Cordless drill, case, charger and two batteries, free


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

8 pc gear wrench set. on sale at K MART 10.00

Skill impact driver with the ratchet brand new 15.00 at Lowers

4 foot type IA 25.00 at lowers


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

A friend of mine was driving down the road and found an 18 Volt Dewalt XRP drill with a battery in it that must have fallen out of someone's vehicle. It was in the middle of nowhere and had no name written on it. 

He does not have Dewalt tools and knows that I do so he gave it to me. It was almost brand new at the time!!


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

4 piece 36v dewalt kit with charger and 2 batteries 400 bucks


----------



## cbruce73401 (Jul 16, 2008)

I picked up the same Greenlee quick draw for $150 at a pawn shop.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Checkpoint 3D DMS Presentation Kit $35 (ebay)


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

And here I thought I was going to find links to deals!


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Wireless said:


> And here I thought I was going to find links to deals!



Here's one: http://www.ebay.com/


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

480sparky said:


> OK, I know we're all tool hounds here. We're just like Tim Taylor.. we can never have enough tools!
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


Where the heck did you get this for that price, can you still get one? I need one badly.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

fluke 1587 with clamp, ir therm, hard case and all the trimmings; $500

hilti te6 $100


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Is a barrel lock key for $1350.00 a good deal?:jester:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

I was going to comment on drsparky's scope, what's up with this notification?:



You have selected 1 post that is not part of this thread. Quote this post as well, or deselect this post.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

qckrun said:


> Where the heck did you get this for that price, can you still get one? I need one badly.


It was my first ebay steal. Seller said it wouldn't work with the 2" die. He said he had to start the punch, release the pressure, spin the cutter a bit further down, then finish the punch.

I bought it, and found it was just low on fluid.:laughing:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Is a barrel lock key for $1350.00 a good deal?:jester:


I have 4 more for sale, contact me if interested. Serious buyers only please. :jester:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I got a megger for $40, new it goes for $200, not a great one but hey I can learn.

Greenlee Ratcheting KO set NIB $180

Super Hawg NIB not refurbished $200

Greenlee Laser Level $65

Greenlee step bits way cheaper than M.A.P.

All I can remember at the moment.


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

25 Piece Klien Insulated Tool Set. $225. Ebay.


----------



## Fletchshef (Mar 23, 2008)

For anybody based in the UK, there's someone on Ebay selling several brand new insulated 1/2 drive reversible ratchets for £24.99 each (p&p £5.50).
The brands Roebuck, which is basically rebranded Plamera (owned by Snap-on). These things noramally retail for well over £100, must be bankrupt stock.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ROEBUCK-1-2-SQUARE-DRIVE-INSULATED-RATCHET-RRP-104_W0QQitemZ180380573266QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Hand_Tools_Equipment?hash=item29ff851e52&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A2136|293%3A1|294%3A50



I've already bought one and frankly might buy another for no good reason other than the price. A ridiculous bargain.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Picked up one of the Ryobi drill kits today that came with 2 lithium batteries, charger and the drill for $99. Was $199 originally but got it for 50% off. I wanted the batteries more than anything, the drill was a bonus. BTW it has 350 in/lbs of torque, not bad at all.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Is a barrel lock key for $1350.00 a good deal?:jester:


 
If it comes with a guy that follows you around to use it for you for a few months at no additional charge.


----------

